# كن معنا دوما يا يسوع



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2011)

كن معنا دوما يا يسوع
يا بحر من الحنان
كن معنا في السراء والضراء 
في الافراح والاحزان
انت تحبنا وتحمينا
ومن الشر تنجينا
تنقذنا من كل اذى 
في كل وقت تأتينا 
واليوم كننا بحاجتك عندما غرقت مراسينا
ولكن هيهات عندما ناديناك
مسرعا جئت تنجينا
وقلت انا معكم لا تخافوا 
نصرتنا اخذت بايدينا
انهضتنا من جديد لتقوينا
وليقوى ايماننا بك في كل حين
ونتبعك في شطنا وموانئنا
كلنا تحت رعايتك
انت تنصرنا على العدو 
الذي لا يعرف لارحمة ولا دينا
البغض يملأ قلوبهم 
وشعارهم الحقد والضغينة
ها انت معنا طول الايام لا نخشى احد
في كل مكان وزمان
ومهما اظلمت ليالينا
نورك وحده يكفينا
يا حبيبي يا يسوع
يا مخلصنا 
وفي كل وقت منجينا 

(امين)











​


----------



## Samir poet (2 يونيو 2011)

امين تعال ايها الرب يسوع
خدنا بين احضانك


----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> امين تعال ايها الرب يسوع
> خدنا بين احضانك


شكرااا لمروورك




​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2011)

كن معنا دوما يا يسوع
يا بحر من الحنان
كن معنا في السراء والضراء 
في الافراح والاحزان
انت تحبنا وتحمينا
ومن الشر تنجينا
تنقذنا من كل اذى 
في كل وقت تأتينا 
واليوم كننا بحاجتك عندما غرقت مراسينا
ولكن هيهات عندما ناديناك
مسرعا جئت تنجينا
وقلت انا معكم لا تخافوا 
نصرتنا اخذت بايدينا
انهضتنا من جديد لتقوينا
وليقوى ايماننا بك في كل حين
ونتبعك في شطنا وموانئنا
كلنا تحت رعايتك
انت تنصرنا على العدو 
الذي لا يعرف لارحمة ولا دينا
البغض يملأ قلوبهم 
وشعارهم الحقد والضغينة
ها انت معنا طول الايام لا نخشى احد
في كل مكان وزمان
ومهما اظلمت ليالينا
نورك وحده يكفينا
يا حبيبي يا يسوع
يا مخلصنا 
وفي كل وقت منجينا 

(امين)












*آمين
روعه جدا جدا
شكراااا
ربنا يباركك
*










​ ​


----------

